# Top Expat Communities



## Micheal

Since there was a recent posting bout becoming an expat I thought I'd share a recent article at MSN that listed the top expat communities as per 12 categories - strength of expat community, climate, cost of living, English spoken, entertainment, environmental conditions, healthcare, infrastructure, real estate, residency options, safety, and taxes.

They are:
Algarve, Portugal
Cuenca, Ecuador
Ambergris Caye Belize
Dumaguete, Philippines
Barcelona, Spain
George Town Malaysia
Chiang Mia Thailand
Puerto Vallasta, Mexico
City Beaches Panama

Gee, hope I spelled them all correctly. :facepalm:
Anyway, hope the list at least gives you an idea on places you can think about living - if'n so inclined....... :shrug:


----------



## 1shotwade

I can vouch for Barcelona! Been there a few times. I love the place!

Wade


----------



## ldc

Another for Barcelona!


----------



## TRellis

Always pronounced Barthelona or they know you are a tourist.

It is a beautiful place, but with Barcelona being the "capital" of the Catalan independence movement I might just stay away from retiring there until they figure out what is going on.

I never thought of myself as Ernest Hemingway-like.

TRellis


----------



## Glade Runner

The Philippines is a pretty risky place though I do know a couple of people that live there and like it. Mexico is not for me, especially now. I do like Malaysia, Thailand and Portugal. Very good experiences in all of them.


----------



## o&itw

Hmm, I always thought everyone loved Costa Rica?


----------



## Nevada

Micheal said:


> Puerto Vallasta, Mexico


If I was headed out of the country to retire it would probably be Mexico to take advantage of lower cost of living, but not Puerto Vallarta.

I stayed in Puerto Vallarta for almost 2 months one time. While it's a great place to vacation, it's very deep into Mexico. Going back to the states occasionally would be very inconvenient. There are also immigration & vehicle restrictions for traveling to that region.

I would probably be looking at someplace on the Baja peninsula where those restrictions don't exist and is closer to the US border.


----------



## TxGypsy

Nevada said:


> If I was headed out of the country to retire it would probably be Mexico to take advantage of lower cost of living, but not Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> I stayed in Puerto Vallarta for almost 2 months one time. While it's a great place to vacation, it's very deep into Mexico. Going back to the states occasionally would be very inconvenient. There are also immigration & vehicle restrictions for traveling to that region.
> 
> I would probably be looking at someplace on the Baja peninsula where those restrictions don't exist and is closer to the US border.


What immigration and vehicle restrictions? I've never heard of that. I'm currently in Mazatlan and people here talk about going to Puerto Vallarta all the time.

You really don't want to be within convenient driving distance of the border as that is #1 where a lot of the narco crime occurs...and #2 the air pollution is horrid! When they sent all of our manufacturing jobs down to Mexico, a lot of it is near the border or in towns close to the border so as to cut down on shipping expenses. One reason manufacturing is so much cheaper in Mexico is that companies do not have to meet the environmental standards that they do in the US...or any as far a I can tell. This is another reason I'll be staying on the Pacific coast. The sea breeze keeps the air pollution levels down.

Unless you need to take a lot of stuff with you or travel with pets like I do, your best bet is to take the bus. The long distance buses in Mexico are awesome! If it wasn't for my little traveling buddy I'd never bother to bring a car.


----------



## Nevada

TxMex said:


> What immigration and vehicle restrictions? I've never heard of that. I'm currently in Mazatlan and people here talk about going to Puerto Vallarta all the time.


Maybe that's changed. I had to post a bond on my car at the 28 km immigration station south of Nogales, AZ, to assure that I wouldn't sell my car while I was there, but people who went west to Baja didn't have to do that.

I stayed for a few nights in Mazatlan but it had a college party atmosphere. Puerto Vallarta was much more to my liking.


----------



## TxGypsy

That is not a vehicle restriction. The Baja is a special case. I'm really surprised they still do it, and there is talk of doing away with it, but there is no permit required for driving in the Baja. However, I did hear that is only good for just so far, however I haven't verified it since I haven't planned to go there.

All foreign plated vehicles must obtain a permit to enter mainland Mexico. It should be the same when entering the US, but for some reason it's not....we only charge citizens to be able to drive. I digress. You must put up a deposit which is returned to you when you leave the country with your vehicle. This is to insure that you do not sell your vehicle without paying the import tax. Cars are cheaper in the US and folks were selling their cars and not paying taxes....hence the current policy. If you don't take your car out of the country within the time limit of the visa they keep your deposit. The fee for the actual permit is pretty cheap. You also get your tourist visa where you get your car permit.

You can now order your car permit through the mail and receive it at your home address in the US before you leave home....if you know a couple of weeks in advance of when you will be traveling. This makes crossing into Mexico a breeze. 

The harassment and violating of your rights happens when you cross back into the US. Be prepared to be outraged at how our government will treat you on the way back in! I have always been treated fairly and with courtesy by Mexican officials. Absolutely cannot say the same about ours.


----------



## Nevada

TxMex said:


> All foreign plated vehicles must obtain a permit to enter mainland Mexico.


If you're aware of it then why did you say you never heard of it?

Quote:
_"What immigration and vehicle restrictions? I've never heard of that."_


----------



## Nevada

TxMex said:


> You really don't want to be within convenient driving distance of the border as that is #1 where a lot of the narco crime occurs...


You'll want to settle well south of the border area.


----------



## TxGypsy

Nevada said:


> There are also immigration & vehicle restrictions for traveling to that region.





Nevada said:


> If you're aware of it then why did you say you never heard of it?
> 
> Quote:
> _"What immigration and vehicle restrictions? I've never heard of that."_


They are not restrictions! It is a standard vehicle permit. :facepalm:

I didn't want someone that hadn't been to Mexico thinking there were vehicle restrictions when driving to Puerto Vallarta. 

Why did I say something? To correct misinformation.


----------



## unregistered353870

o&itw said:


> Hmm, I always thought everyone loved Costa Rica?


They loved it so much they drove the prices sky high...which is why people don't love it so much anymore. Nicaragua now is about where Costa Rica was 20 or so years ago...maybe 15...it's starting to get overrun by gringos too. In Nicaragua, a great city for expats is Grenada. It has some rough areas, but the part right around the town square and cathedral and close to the lake was nice about 5 years ago...definitely a little touristy, but not like resort areas or anything.

My favorite from the list is Cuenca, Ecuador. It's a wonderful city. It was super cheap when I was there 15 years ago (you could live like a king on $500/month) and a lot less cheap but still not bad 3 years ago. I've been considering making Ecuador my winter home. There are some smaller cities/towns I would probably choose over Cuenca, but that's just because I'd like a small homestead instead of an apartment.

I also like Belize. The official language is English, so it's easier than a lot of places for Americans to move to. Ambergris is beautiful and pretty quiet still. Lots of scuba diving tourists, but not as much of a party crowd as a lot of places like that.


----------



## LOLPuertoRico

The prices in Costa Rica are only sky high if you live like a tourist or you live in more expensive areas. Every place has its pricier parts. I lived there for more than 11 years on approximately $800 a month (sometimes less) quite comfortably.

The only other place I would have seriously considered living would have been Uruguay. I glanced at Chile but, even being from California originally, the earthquakes there really freaked me out. I heard and read so many great things about Uruguay and its president. It all sounded pretty good on paper though reality, generally, differs quite a bit than what is on paper.



unregistered353870 said:


> They loved it so much they drove the prices sky high...which is why people don't love it so much anymore. Nicaragua now is about where Costa Rica was 20 or so years ago...maybe 15...it's starting to get overrun by gringos too. In Nicaragua, a great city for expats is Grenada.


----------



## sweetmusicj

I'm big on Nicaragua right now...but I've always been "the road less traveled" kind of guy AND a cheapskate and Nicaragua is both cheap and off the beaten track. From what I can tell beachfront property is still affordable in a lot of places (not all though). Affordable meaning under $100k. 

I also like Chile, Ecuador and Uruguay but Chile and Uruguay are going to be more spendy.

EDIT: Just saw unregistered353870*'s comments. Looks like he knows more than I do about it. 
*


----------



## Michael W. Smith

sweetmusicj said:


> From what I can tell beachfront property is still affordable in a lot of places (not all though). Affordable meaning under $100k.


I'm very much thinking about doing the winters in some other country once I retire. (Of course, that won't be for another 20 years and who knows what will be going on then - I might have grandchildren by then and won't want to leave.)

From what I've been reading though, moving to a different country isn't for everyone. And even if you have your heart set on some place - you will want to stay at other places as well as your # 1 pick, to make sure that is what you want.

And from what I've read, it's suggested that a person just rent. I hear buying land in another country isn't always that easy, and with renting, if your health quickly goes downhill, or you decide to move back to the U.S., you simply take your belongings and leave. And if you fall over dead, your kids don't have to try to sell your place!


----------



## Bellyman

Something I always wondered about... 

I read these lists of places every so often. They pop up in lots of different places. "Wonderful places for Americans to retire", that kind of thing.

But I guess I wonder what it is that these people are expecting a retired American to do? Do they think we all want to live in a condo, hang out by the beach, and visit the local shops all day while sprinkling our cash around? I'm not sure I want to live like that. Sure, it might be ok for a "vacation". But after a couple of weeks of that, I'd get pretty bored. I'd like to feel useful. I'd like to actually do something worthwhile.

What I'd really like would be a little "homestead" somewhere to putter around in the dirt, grow stuff to eat, play with tree grafting, maybe even play with developing some new varieties of things, just because I can. Going to town every so often, sure, but perpetual tourist, no thanks.

And as far as English being the language, I'm not so sure that's a huge deal. If it's a place I like that well that I want to live there, I'd just as soon learn the language of the locals and learn to fit in with them, not expect them to conform to me. 

So maybe a place I might like might not fall onto the same lists as the kinds I see from time to time, I don't know. But it's something I wonder about.


----------



## sweetmusicj

Bellyman said:


> Something I always wondered about...
> 
> I read these lists of places every so often. They pop up in lots of different places. "Wonderful places for Americans to retire", that kind of thing.
> 
> But I guess I wonder what it is that these people are expecting a retired American to do? Do they think we all want to live in a condo, hang out by the beach, and visit the local shops all day while sprinkling our cash around? I'm not sure I want to live like that. Sure, it might be ok for a "vacation". But after a couple of weeks of that, I'd get pretty bored. I'd like to feel useful. I'd like to actually do something worthwhile.
> 
> What I'd really like would be a little "homestead" somewhere to putter around in the dirt, grow stuff to eat, play with tree grafting, maybe even play with developing some new varieties of things, just because I can. Going to town every so often, sure, but perpetual tourist, no thanks.
> 
> And as far as English being the language, I'm not so sure that's a huge deal. If it's a place I like that well that I want to live there, I'd just as soon learn the language of the locals and learn to fit in with them, not expect them to conform to me.
> 
> So maybe a place I might like might not fall onto the same lists as the kinds I see from time to time, I don't know. But it's something I wonder about.


My wife and I agree that if we ever moved down to a country like that we'd want to help local orphanages or schools or something for charity to keep us gainfully employed and it's always a good thing to help others.

That's a good point about renting vs. buying. As Americans we always think buy buy buy, but renting might be the more sensible approach.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Bellyman said:


> Something I always wondered about...
> 
> "Wonderful places for Americans to retire", that kind of thing.
> 
> But I guess I wonder what it is that these people are expecting a retired American to do? Do they think we all want to live in a condo, hang out by the beach, and visit the local shops all day while sprinkling our cash around? I'm not sure I want to live like that. Sure, it might be ok for a "vacation". But after a couple of weeks of that, I'd get pretty bored. I'd like to feel useful. I'd like to actually do something worthwhile.
> 
> What I'd really like would be a little "homestead" somewhere to putter around in the dirt, grow stuff to eat, play with tree grafting, maybe even play with developing some new varieties of things, just because I can. Going to town every so often, sure, but perpetual tourist, no thanks.


I think you see those things because the cost of living is so low in some countries (compared to the U.S.), that the average American could go and live like royalty, rather than stay in the U.S. and scrimp.

No one says they have to go live like a tourist, stay in a swanky condo, and go to all the "touristy" places. They can go and stay in whatever they want - a hotel, a condo, an apartment, a house, a tent and DO whatever they want - do nothing and get fat and die of a heart attack, help or volunteer whatever group you choose.

The point is that those of us who live in the North and deal with cold weather etc., can go to a place like that - either just during the winter, or year round. The weather is usually milder, and your money goes ALOT further than here in the U.S.


----------



## Swampfox

Karlskrona, Sweden has just about as many american born people as Norse born. We have found more freedom inside the article circle than in the states. The U.S. has our SS checks delivered right on time and the air quality is better.


----------



## LuLuToo

My personal preference is the southern coast of China, but I know it is not for everyone. I love the warmth, the mountains, the culture, and the people. And there are places where the air quality seems fine. If we ever go, we will try to help in one of the orphanages and possibly teach English to the locals.

LuLu


----------



## Helena

I understand that the cost of living is less in these countries...but, with the world the way it is today...I would be cautious in living outside the US...What does "expat" mean ?? Ex-patriotic ?


----------



## Swampfox

The term refers to ex-patriot. It has a vast array of definitions. Once I heard it used to represent a woman that had fled to Cuba to avoid murder charges in New Jersey. That doesn't represent the majority I assure you. For years I kept the PTB at bay because I had two Vulcan machine guns at my disposal. In the end I found them suitable homes in museums. While they were in my control I held the advantage against any ground force. The PTB couldn't stand for me to have them but in the end even they would have to admit that I used and disposed of them as a patriot.


----------



## Raymond673

We lived a couple years on Costa Rica, loved it, love the exotic, hated the high prices for everything. 

We now live in Panama and got a small farm and love it here. 

I saw someone mention Belize... we did a little time there, it is an armpit and the crime is sky high. It isn't cheap either. The "English" spoken is carib AKA pigeon / patqua. imagine pirates of the Caribbean speak but with more of the accent. 

Lot of people are going to Ecuador and we are hearing good things about there as well. Negative is that getting goods down there are a little bit slower and they don't have the latest and greatest that we might be used to.


----------



## sweetmusicj

Swampfox said:


> Karlskrona, Sweden has just about as many american born people as Norse born. We have found more freedom inside the article circle than in the states. The U.S. has our SS checks delivered right on time and the air quality is better.


I can't imagine it is easy for an American to emigrate to Sweden is it?


----------

